# Wer kennt guten Thermo Overall (Unterzieher für Wathose)



## Charly_Brown (27. November 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mal eine Frage, die sicherlich auch in gewisser Art in dem Watbekleidungs-Thread beantwortet ist.

Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand noch ein paar Links/Adressen für mein Problem. (Die Suche mit G...le hat nicht so viel ergeben bzw. nichts passendes)


Geht es euch nicht auch so, dass euch das Anziehen am Morgen nervt?? Wenn ich zur Zeit gegen 6:00 aufstehe um an den Strand zu fahren, will ich mich nicht noch lange mit dem Anziehen beschäftigen sondern fix fertig sein, um los zu kommen.

Zur Zeit schütze ich mich (vor der recht humanen Kälte am Morgen) mit mehreren Lagen Ski-Unterwäsche und ´nem Polizei-Thermo-Shirt mit so halben Handschuhen dran.


Ist zwar alles fein uns gut, aber die diversen Lagen anzuziehen und zum sitzen zu bekommen dauert einfach. Und vorallem, wenn man unterwegs ist, und sich dann diese Plünnen (z.B. nach der Arbeit) erst noch anziehen soll.

Ich such also eine super einfache Lösung. Diese könnte ich mir zum Beispiel vorstellen als eine Schicht Skiunterwäsche und einen schönen Overall. (Wie z.B. dieser hier (gut ist ein Zweiteiler):
http://www.scandic.de/dynasite.cfm?dssid=2160&dsmid=37531
)
Was mich auch total nervt sind Ski-Hosen oder so, weil die beengen und bescheiden in der Wathose sitzen.

Vielleicht hat ja einer ´ne feine Adresse oder einen Link, wo es was in diese Richtung gibt. Oder hat jemand (oder vielleicht die Frau oder Freundinn) ein gutes Overall-Schnittmuster?? (Dann muss mal die Nähmaschine angeschmissen werden (oder vielleicht auch Mama  )


----------



## Pikepauly (27. November 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt guten Thermo Overall (Unterzieher für Wathose)*

Hi!
Helly Hansen faserpelz Latzhosen oder Overalls gibts günstig bei Arbeitskleidungslieferanten füe Forstarbeiter zb. Grube.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Malte (27. November 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt guten Thermo Overall (Unterzieher für Wathose)*

Was für Socken hab ihr denn an?

Irgendwelche besonderen, oder einfache Wollsocken?

Gruß Malte


----------



## Pikepauly (27. November 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt guten Thermo Overall (Unterzieher für Wathose)*

Skisocken von Falke SK 1, nehmen mindestens 3-4 Stunden alles auf was ich so aussdünste.


----------



## Tobsn (27. November 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt guten Thermo Overall (Unterzieher für Wathose)*

@ Charly

Die Ulfrotte-Klamoddn kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Das wohl das wärmste Zeug was Du bekommen kannst. Einziger Nachteil: TEUER

T


----------



## marioschreiber (27. November 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt guten Thermo Overall (Unterzieher für Wathose)*

Ich trag den HellyHansen-Faserpelzoverall drunter !
Hatte nie was besseres ! 






Meine nächste Anschaffung in Richtung Unterbekleidung sind die Socken von Ullfrottee !


----------



## sbiroman (27. November 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt guten Thermo Overall (Unterzieher für Wathose)*

@marioschreiber:

was muss man denn so für den Faserpelzanzug von H/H hinlegen?

Und übrigens, ich habe die Socken von Ulfrotte.
Kann sie dir nur "wärmstens" :q:q empfehlen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marioschreiber (27. November 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt guten Thermo Overall (Unterzieher für Wathose)*

Bei Ebay ist im Moment einer für 122 Euro drin (Sofortkauf).

http://cgi.ebay.de/HELLY-HANSEN-FASERPELZ-OVERALL-NEU-ORIGINAL_W0QQitemZ2493503023QQihZ002QQcategoryZ13359QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

Das ist auch so der Preis den ich in anderen Shops ermittelt habe.
Meinen hat meine Frau damals für 30 Euro ersteigert !


----------



## Malte (27. November 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt guten Thermo Overall (Unterzieher für Wathose)*

Na gut dan muss ich mal zum Trekking Laden fahren und gucken ob´s die socken oder ähnliche gibt!


----------



## Charly_Brown (28. November 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt guten Thermo Overall (Unterzieher für Wathose)*

Also die Ullfrottee Socken hab ich. Die sind der Hammer. Mit einem paar 800er fische ich genau so lange wie am Anfang des Jahres mit drei paar, nur kann ich nun meine Füße besser bewegen.

Hier gibts günstig noch einige Restposten:

www.outdoortrends.de

Ich trage auch super gerne die 200er. Warm, super Fußgefühl, einfach geil.


Dann werde ich mal schauen, wo ich ´nen günstigen Faserpelz geschossen bekomme. (ist ja bald Weihnachten...)


----------



## detlefb (28. November 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt guten Thermo Overall (Unterzieher für Wathose)*

hier:

http://www.workdress.de/shop6/start.php?d_06560_HELLY_HANSEN_FASERPELZ_OVERALL_SPIEZ.php

kannst du schonmal ein paar Taler sparen


----------



## Philip (29. November 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt guten Thermo Overall (Unterzieher für Wathose)*



			
				Charly_Brown schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Ullfrottee Socken hab ich. Die sind der Hammer. Mit einem paar 800er fische ich genau so lange wie am Anfang des Jahres mit drei paar, nur kann ich nun meine Füße besser bewegen.
> 
> Hier gibts günstig noch einige Restposten:
> 
> www.outdoortrends.de


 
Ihr dürft aber nicht nach Ullfrotté sondern müsst nach Woolpower suchen, so nennen die sich jetzt.
Zum Hintergrund:


			
				Homepage Outdoortrends schrieb:
			
		

> Aus Ullfrottè wird *Woolpower*. Leider ist das Original zu oft versucht worden zu kopieren, so dass sich der Hersteller dazu entschieden hat, Ullfrottè in Woolpower umzulabeln. In Schweden, dem Heimatland von Ullfrottè/ Woolpower, ist der Begriff Ullfrottè nicht Markenrechtlich zu schützen, da es eine Zusammensetzung aus zwei Gattungsbegriffen ist. Daher dieser Schritt. An der Qualität ändert sich natürlich nichts. Sie finden alle lieferbaren Produkte unter Woolpower.


----------



## Drillmaschine (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt guten Thermo Overall (Unterzieher für Wathose)*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Ich trag den HellyHansen-Faserpelzoverall drunter !
> Hatte nie was besseres !
> 
> 
> ...



... ist der auch für Atmungsaktive gut geeignet? Sieht nämlich interessant aus! :g

Ziehst du den schon zu Haus an oder schnell am Beach?


----------



## marioschreiber (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt guten Thermo Overall (Unterzieher für Wathose)*

Ist selber auch atmungsaktiv !
Daher ist er gut zu meiner atmungsaktiven Wathose geeignet.
Ich zieh ihn schon zuhause an.
Trage ihn direkt auf der Haut. So wirkt er am besten. Darüber Fleecehose und -pullover und fertig !


----------



## Goonch (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt guten Thermo Overall (Unterzieher für Wathose)*

Kann Mario da nur zustimmen#6 
Habe mir den HH Faserpelzoverall
auch im Oktober für schlappe 69€ gekauft
und der ist mal Richtig klasse.
Trage ihn zwar nicht direkt auf der Haut
da ist bei mir noch Trivera 350er Atmungsaktive Lange Unterwäsche drunter
das hält aber schonmal richtig warm und trocken.
Wenn es kälter wird kommt bei mir noch
Fleece Shirt von Tchibo (Im Moment noch im Angebot)





und Fleece Hose über den Overall.





http://http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/...TdTchBrowseCatalog-Start?CategoryName=phase_3
Das wird wohl für die Atmungsaktive Wathose langen#6

Wie sieht das denn mit den Woolpower Arctic Socken aus.
Muss man da noch andere Socken drunter tragen oder reichen die alleine aus?


----------



## defender (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt guten Thermo Overall (Unterzieher für Wathose)*

Hallo!

Wer sich für die Helly Hansen Sachen interessiert, sollte derzeit bei Globetrotter umschauen...die Latzhose und der Overall sind heruntergesetzt!!!

Gruss
Christian


----------

